# What ADULT would you personally choose....



## enlightenment (Dec 2, 2006)

From this list?

http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/ (Look under spider section and scorpion section, select one of each)


----------



## infinity (Dec 3, 2006)

wow, lots to choose from... I think we'll all have our own favourites here and for various reasons so if you're thinking of getting some- it will depend on what you like...

I personally like the Thailand Black (Haplopelma minax) tarantula and the Heterometrus spinifer scorpion. The thai black is very aggressive so always fun to watch and the scorpion is slightly more aggressive than the imperial scorpion so...

Depends what you're looking for though - think I mentioned this in another post. Burrowing species tend to be more aggressive but they like to hide so you might not get to see them much. Terrestrial species are more docile, can be quite pretty like b.smithi but just kinda sit there *display species*. The arboreal species can be very beautiful, moderately aggressive but require a bigger setup...

This is from experience so far so anyone feel free to disagree if you feel differently


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought the Flat Rock Scorp, sub adult, on special offer for a tenner.


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 13, 2006)

> From this list?http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/ (Look under spider section and scorpion section, select one of each)


Phasmids!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 13, 2006)

A what?


----------



## infinity (Dec 14, 2006)

(stick insects)


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 18, 2006)

> wow, lots to choose from... I think we'll all have our own favourites here and for various reasons so if you're thinking of getting some- it will depend on what you like...*I personally like the Thailand Black (Haplopelma minax) tarantula *and the Heterometrus spinifer scorpion. The thai black is very aggressive so always fun to watch and the scorpion is slightly more aggressive than the imperial scorpion so...
> 
> Depends what you're looking for though - think I mentioned this in another post. Burrowing species tend to be more aggressive but they like to hide so you might not get to see them much. Terrestrial species are more docile, can be quite pretty like b.smithi but just kinda sit there *display species*. The arboreal species can be very beautiful, moderately aggressive but require a bigger setup...
> 
> This is from experience so far so anyone feel free to disagree if you feel differently


I got the Thai Black, it arrived Fri.

Seems to have settled in well enough, cannot say it appears esp aggressive, and it has not bothered with the cricket that I put in there.

Is that normal?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 18, 2006)

The Mexican Beauty...one of my favorite! I would highly reccomend you get a (sci. name) Avicularia versicolor (Martinique Pinktoe) they are very beautiful. Go to ...http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/ to purchase this spider.


----------



## infinity (Dec 20, 2006)

The thing with tarantulas (as with most bugs it seems) is that you do get the occasional one that seems to fast... If you got a male, males are well known for that! - everyone I know says that the chile rose T's are aggressive- but all the females I've had are docile and just sit there- the male I have eats like a horse!

The problem is that if you have a female, she might be less aggressive and eat less but will live ten times as long. If you have a male, then they want to grow quickly and get it on with the ladies so in my experience tend to be more aggressive but these can be lent away for breeding purposes.

VC tends to feed hers well prior to shipping so it could just be quite full for now


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 20, 2006)

> The thing with tarantulas (as with most bugs it seems) is that you do get the occasional one that seems to fast... If you got a male, males are well known for that! - everyone I know says that the chile rose T's are aggressive- but all the females I've had are docile and just sit there- the male I have eats like a horse!The problem is that if you have a female, she might be less aggressive and eat less but will live ten times as long. If you have a male, then they want to grow quickly and get it on with the ladies so in my experience tend to be more aggressive but these can be lent away for breeding purposes.
> 
> VC tends to feed hers well prior to shipping so it could just be quite full for now


Before I forget, can you run past me again what I was meant to do with that fruit fly thing, I got the other day?

I have_ bought _ladies tights! :lol: :shock:

Anyway, the spider seems to have settled in well now.

It has created quite a deep burrow under the shell.

It _has_ eaten, what I did not realise is that it must eat its food in the manner of an assasin bug, rather in the style of a Mantid.

That is to say, it liqufies its food, rather than crunches it all up.

I have found empty bodies in the tank, with no real inside left.

Only thing I have yet to see is it actually *doing *the eating.

 Did you ever find that key to the Stag cabinet?

Here is a species that I have, the male, v impressive.

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/...ma_caucasus.htm

It's shell is as hard as nails, and with those protusions, I don't think it can have many natural predators, aside from birds and mammals.


----------



## infinity (Dec 20, 2006)

soooo many things you can do with ladies' tights... apart from what Ian uses them for (naughty Ian!) :wink: , I'll talk aboutm get a pot- probably about the size of a 2L lemonade bottle, fill it with medium (pure yeast mixed with water to form a coarse paste OR mashed potatoes with a little yeast, banana and cornflour, ORready made medium - whatever you prefer) in the bottom... squish it down, add in the flies... if they're flightless - ONLY the ones that don't fly (as some do revert back to the flying stage) - put those in the bottom - about 20 or so at least... then elastic band with the tights around the top...

When you need them, fridge for 15 minutes or knock them down to the bottom and gently tip a few out... (hence why the medium should be pressed down) - there are SO many topics on this!

p.s. nice stag!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 20, 2006)

> soooo many things you can do with ladies' tights... apart from what Ian uses them for (naughty Ian!) :wink: , I'll talk aboutm get a pot- probably about the size of a 2L lemonade bottle, fill it with medium (pure yeast mixed with water to form a coarse paste OR mashed potatoes with a little yeast, banana and cornflour, ORready made medium - whatever you prefer) in the bottom... squish it down, add in the flies... if they're flightless - ONLY the ones that don't fly (as some do revert back to the flying stage) - put those in the bottom - about 20 or so at least... then elastic band with the tights around the top...When you need them, fridge for 15 minutes or knock them down to the bottom and gently tip a few out... (hence why the medium should be pressed down) - there are SO many topics on this!
> 
> p.s. nice stag!


Hang on, you cant be the person I talk to in the shop if you are based in London..???


----------



## infinity (Dec 22, 2006)

nooo :? ...?!?!?!


----------



## Becky (Mar 14, 2007)

> I got the Thai Black, it arrived Fri.Seems to have settled in well enough, cannot say it appears esp aggressive, and it has not bothered with the cricket that I put in there.
> 
> Is that normal?


The spider will take a while to settle down. Mine took months to settle and sort herself out before she ever threatened me.. now she's one big black meany! As soon as i take the lid off she's there, in my face, fangs out and dripping venom lol LOVELY spider! i love her hahaha

Might take her a week or two to eat aswel  nothing to worry about


----------



## colddigger (Mar 31, 2007)

i think i would choose the peruvian fern stick insects because they're something different in look than the others listed

the flat rock scorpion because of how i've read somewhere that they are good tempered and easily taken care of

and the tailless whip scorpion because i've been wanting one or five for ages

how much is a pound (is that it?) converted into American One Dollar Bills

? it doesn't matter right now i suppose since they don't deliver to my area but for any future things that pop up?


----------

